# Mejorar calidad de sonido



## RAMPA86 (Feb 25, 2007)

Como mejoro la calidad de sonido de una caja que tiene un parlante de 4 Ohmios de 60W realies con 2 tuiter ya que les conecte estos directamente al radio del carro necesito añadirle algo mas no se ayuda gracias bye


Apollo: (Mensaje editado)


----------



## Dano (Feb 26, 2007)

Si escribes en mayúscula se entiende como que estuvieras gritando.
La pregunta que haces es demasiado amplificadora. Cuando dices mejorar la calidad de sonido; le falta ¿Graves? ¿Medios? ¿Agudos? ¿Potencia? ¿Qué tipo de caja tienes? ¿De cuantos centímetros es el parlante?

Saludos


----------



## RAMPA86 (Feb 26, 2007)

Saludos cordiales mi amigo nada que ver gritando si noo que la costumbre agradeciendote por tu respuesta pues bien aplie las piezas de un corsa del 97 las de las puertas con fibra de vidrio para poder poner un parlante y 2 tuiters para que se escuche mejor son obalados y es cada uno de 60w reales u de 4 homios por ahy escuce que se puede mejorar el sonido poniendo unas resistencias no se bien antes de los parlantes y los tuiters para que el sonido salga de una mejor manera por cuento te conculto que le puedo poner antes de los parlantes y los tuiters mi amigo te agradesco de antemano por la respuesta gracias y hasta pronto bye


----------



## Dano (Feb 26, 2007)

Bueno lo que tú le quieres colocar a los parlantes se llama CROSSOVER y en tu caso es PASIVO. Usa la opción buscar del foro y coloca la palabra crossover.

Saludos


----------



## elneroo (Feb 4, 2011)

hola amigos quisiera que que me ayuden en el siguiente circuito que adjunto lo que pasa es lo siguiente arme este circuito con el TD2822 en modo BRIDGE ala salida le coloque unos pequeños parlantes de 3w a 4Ω le coloque un pot. de 10 y 50 kΩ y al subirle todo el volumen el sonido se escucha feo y no hay calidad de sonido. quisiera saber como puedo hacer para obtener una buena calidad de sonido.... de modo que al subir el volumen me de un sonido aceptable y que se pueda escuchar bien....... les agradeceria muxo........

la alimentacion del circuito es de una bateria de celular 4 vdc


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 4, 2011)

elneroo dijo:


> *y al subirle todo el volumen el sonido se escucha feo y no hay calidad de sonido*. quisiera saber como puedo hacer para obtener una buena calidad de sonido.... de modo que al subir el volumen me de un sonido aceptable y que se pueda escuchar bien.......





elneroo dijo:


> la alimentacion del circuito es de *una bateria de celular 4 vdc *



Y que pretendés que suceda con esa tensión de alimentación de 4V????? Que se escuche como un QSC de 1000W?????

Tenés que LEER TODA la información del foro para saber que LA MAGIA NO EXISTE en la electrónica!!!

*P*=(Vp^2)/(2*Rp)=(4^2)/(2*4)*=2W* (esto con mucha suerte) y el chip que has usado tiene una ganancia como de 40dB (100 veces)...así que imaginate vos el resto...

Datasheet: http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/2/TDA2822.shtml


----------



## elneroo (Feb 4, 2011)

ok ezavalla *Y*o no estoy pretendiendo que se escuche como uno de 1000w si no que se pueda escuchar bien nada mas eso........ no*-*se de*-*repente se le puede camb*IAR* alguno componentes para que asi al ajustar el volumen max. tenga una buena fidelidad nada mas eso quisiera claro si se puede hacer....... 
OK...............


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 4, 2011)

Leé *este tema*. No usa el mismo chip, pero las *recomendaciones* son igual de válidas para lo que vos estás armando.


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 4, 2011)

Por favor, cuidemos la ortografía y pongan comas, sino se vuelve ilegible el post.

gracias!
Juan


----------



## pandacba (Feb 6, 2011)

porque maltratar al que recien empieza? parece que molestaran preguntas tipicas del que empieza o se anima a armar algo y no tiene conoccimientos básicos... o es que nacimos con todo el conocimiento? nunca preguntamos una tonteria que era obvio para los que sabian pero era chino para nosotros?


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 8, 2011)

pedir que cuiden la ortografía no es maltratar al novato, es simplemente una recomendación ya que realmente no se entiende que quiere pedir, nada mas...


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2011)

Juanfilas, como estas, no me referia a eso, en todo caso eso fue una indicación o recomendación, si no a responder y asombro de lo obvio, obvio para el que conoce. el que empieza, comete errores o hace preguntas, que para el que se cree sabio pude sona ridiculo, pero es propio del principiante...
Esa forma de responder como diciendo "como no sabes esto" me recuerda, en los comienzos de la informática era IBM PC, que en muchos lugares al consultar cosas que la mayoria que se iniciaba no tenia ni idea se le respondia de la misma manera, lo que hacia que mucha gente se sintiera humillada y no volviera a esos comercios, razón por la cual, hoy ninguno de esos que te atendiana asi existen, y sin embargo aquellos en el que te asesoraban y no te hacian sentir mal, perduraron y lograron con el tiempo una masiva clientela...
La diferencia podria ser que aquellos lo hacian para ganarr dinero, aqui nadie gana nada por responder, y ya  que es voluntario, deberia ser de forma amena y no humillando al que por falta de concociminento pregunta las cosas mal, y antes de contestar mal es preferible no contestar, eso también es parte del lenguaje y buen trato entre los foristas, una vez puede pasar dos también,  pero cuando este trato hacia el novato se hace reiterado no es bueno y desvirtua un buen foro. y lo digo con conocimiento de causa, participo desde hace muchos años en distintos tipos de foros, de toda indole y este tipo de actitudes la verdad no las he visto y menos en forma reiterada.

Fijate que al creer que me referia a ti, ni te ha caido bien, ni te ha echo sentir bien, imaginate con el forista novato que pregunta y prácticamente se lo reta por lo que pregunta...... o como lo pregunta....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2011)

Pandacba:
La verdad es que estoy bastante cansado de tus permanentes ataques  personales bajo cualquier excusa, por estúpida que esta parezca, pero parece que no te vas a detener con esta irracionalidad, no es así?



pandacba dijo:


> si no a responder y asombro de lo obvio, obvio para el que conoce. el que empieza, comete errores o hace preguntas, *que para el que se cree sabio* pu*e*de sona*r* ridiculo, pero es propio del principiante...


Bueno...esto no es cuestión de creerse o dejar de hacerlo...solo hay que demostrarlo 



pandacba dijo:


> Esa forma de responder como diciendo "como no sabes esto"...


Que te quede claro: *Yo respondo como se me antoja, y ni vos ni nadie me va a explicar como debo atender las preguntas que se hacen*, _en particular cuando las mismas se han hecho y respondido un par de miles de veces en el foro, y el que pregunta ni siquiera ha usado el buscador.... y mucho menos pensar en leer algo referido a su problema_.



pandacba dijo:


> ...y no humillando al que por falta de concociminento pregunta las cosas mal, y antes de contestar mal es preferible no contestar, eso también es parte del lenguaje y buen trato entre los foristas, una vez puede pasar dos también,  pero cuando este trato hacia el novato se hace reiterado no es bueno y desvirtua un buen foro. y lo digo con conocimiento de causa, participo desde hace muchos años en distintos tipos de foros, de toda indole y este tipo de actitudes la verdad no las he visto y menos en forma reiterada.


Si se siente humillado (cosa que dudo), es SU problema, no el tuyo. De todas maneras, *acá* y *acá *está todo lo que necesita para entender su inconveniente....pero es información que tuve que buscar y poner YO y nó EL que es quien tiene el problema.
Claro que mientras tanto...vos solo has participado del tema para criticar una respuesta que tiene toda la información necesaria, pero de tu parte NO HAS APORTADO NADA, lo cual tiene una sola conclusión obvia: sos un *TROLL*, OK?


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 8, 2011)

si tenes razón, igualmente, yo no creí que fuese para mi la referencia, supuse que fue para todos (que estoy incluido) y simplemente respondí por mi caso, lamentablemente me llegan muchos correos y mp pidiendo "milagros" sin trabajar ni medir nada... es imposible y uno se va poniendo cada vez mas tajante, supongo que le paso a Edu (ezavalla) y a muchos mas, igualmente no veo que se maltrate, simplemente se le da lectura (tal vez en un tono subido) todos fuimos principiantes alguna vez, lo entiendo, pero todos tambien fuimos madurando en la forma de preguntar, pido perdón si mi post ofendio a alguien, solo quiero que el foro mantenga en nivel que trae, por lo menos en la ortografía

saludos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2011)

Es cierto lo que decis y con tales personas he tomado igual actitud, pero hay que difereciar, al vago, al vivo, de aquel que pregunta porque desconoce, no podemos meter a todos en la misma bolsa, no es ni justo ni correcto, a muchos nos a pasado ver estos tipos que quieren que le hagamos la tarea.....

El novato tiene otra forma de actuar y no hay que confundir tampoco ya que no todas las persoans son Bien extravertidas o tienen facilidad para expresarse.
Cuantas veces en una tienda un chico que recien empieza y pregunta lo que para nosotros seria una zapallada y se le contesta de la misma forma y se va del negocio cabizbajo, avergonzado a punto tal que no se atreve a preguntar mas, a cuantos de estos los he detenido y le he ofrecido ayuda, le he sacado las dudas y lo he acompañado para que haga su compra a la vez que le he enseañado ciertas cosas....

Un dia estando comprando componentes se me acerca un hombre y me saluda, y me dice "no me recuerda" y le dije mirandolo bien, la verdad que no, y el me dijo, yo era un jovén al que habian maltratado por que no sabia expresarse, porque era timido al que tantas veces le habia pasado lo mismo y ese dia me iva precisamente de este negocio dispuesto a cambiar a estudiar otra cosa porque ya no soportaba más aquello y usted me detuvo en la entrada, me hablo me hizo ver que eso era un escollo, me dijo que alguna vez fue asi y lo supero que yo podria, nunca olvide sus palabras y el aliento que me dio, hoy soy ingeniero y trabajo en una empresa...."

A eso me refiero, no cuesta mucho discernir y si no tenemos paciencia para ayudar para explicar, no posteemos no digamos nada, ya que antes que ayudar podemos derrumbar a alguíén

El vago pide que le hagan las cosas, el novato pregunta muchas cosas obvias y muchas veces mal precisamente por eso, porque es novato, o nos olvidamos que tal vez nosotros hicimos preguntas semejantes, si no nos mandaron de paseo no hagamos lo mismo y si nos tuvieron paciencia con más razón tengamosla y si no tenemos paciencia sea la razón por la que fuerer no escribamos nada.....

Lo del a ortografia esta bien, aparte la forma de pedirlo no fue ofensiva para nada, estuviste correcto.
Saludos


----------



## elneroo (Feb 9, 2011)

bueno, creo que esta mal decir que uno puede responder como uno quiere(ezaballa), porque si bien es cierto este es un foro donde las personas que tienen dudas o cualquier otro tipo de problema estamos para ayudarnos no creen................... Aqui no importa el que mas sabe, si no, se trata de que si tenemos un problema nos ayudamos y listo.......... 
Para esto existe este foro no??

Y tienes razon panda en lo que dices es cierto.................................


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 9, 2011)

si... pero por lo general la respuesta del que mas sabe por "dura" o "fea" que parezca seguro es la correcta...


----------



## KarLos! (Feb 9, 2011)

pues yo creo que antes de montar cualquier circuito hay que analizarlo, ver como funciona, que función tiene cada componente y saber varias cosas mas, no se trata de armar algo por armarlo solo por que se ve sencillo, tal vez la razón por la que no "tiene calidad de sonido" sea por otras razones como la soldadura hay que leer y mucho, varias veces me paso eso de preguntar algo sin acaso leer un poco.
Pues ese es mi punto de vista!

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 10, 2011)

Lo podras analizar si tienes los conocimientos necesarios y la experincia suficiente, cuando empiezas y haces tus primeras armas hasta lo más simple es chino básico, las personas que tienen una curva exponencial son las que más aprenden al principioi les cuesta pero luego se acelera el proceso y suelen llegar a poseer luego sólidos conocimientos.


Cuando podes analizar un circuito ves la viabilidad del mismo, por ejemplo algo tam simple, me plantean un delay basado en 555 de 20 minutos con un solo elemento, si desconosco los limites del mismo, si aún no logro interpretar una hoja de datos y encima no manejo la lectura del inglés se me hace bastante difiicil y  luego lo montare y preguntare porque no funciona...

El que sabe como le e visto expresarsa a algunos dira que idi---, claro porque por experiencia sabes cual es el máximo tiempo de retardo que se puede obtener con un solo 555, otro me dira como vos que lea el datasheet barbaro alli esta la formula, pero los valores como deben ponerse? la R en K o en ohms, la C en uf o en otro multipolo y alli muere, porque son un conjunto de conocimientos triviales para el que ya los tiene incorporado, y algunos se mofaran y diran que inútil no puede  hacer andar un simple 555, y a otros diran ni vale la pena que gaste bala en chimangos y no contesta....

Tanto cuesta ponerse en los zapatos del otro? o los que saben nacieron sabiendo? si se esforzaron, estudiaron duro y diran yo no tuve nadie que me diera una mano, con más razón si nadie te diol una mano hoy que tu puedes dala, a mi tampoco me ayudo nadie, me la ingenie solo, estudie hasta dejar las pestañas, trabaje y ensaye mil cosas en haras de aprender, pero si hubiera tenido alguien que me echara una mano habria aprendido mucho más rápido, y el timpo que me llevo hacerlo solo lo habria aprovechado tal vez para aprender más aún....

Cuando quise aprender un lenguaje de programación, por horarios y otras cuestiones y por no haber al nivel que yo necesitaba inverti en una buena cantidad de libros, la mayoria traidos de afuera, más de la mitad en inglés, en un curso asistidio se necesitabn unos dos años para dominarlo, por las mias a los dos años lo domine, eso si tuve que tener la firme voluntad todos los dias dedicarle al menos dos horas diarias a estudio y a práctica. pero sabes que? con asistencia en menos de un año lo hubiera domindo, y por otor lado no todos tienen la posibilidad de comprar costosos libros y menos traerlos de afuera

Si solo queres ayudar a los que tienen cirto nivel barbaro!!! nadie obliga a nadie a hacer nada, entonces porque maltratar gratuitamente? ese es el punto, de darte cuenta quien es el cómodo y quien esl novato verdadero, el saber implica poder darse cuenta de esa diferencia y si  este foro a esas pesonas le queda muy chico, que vayan a un foro de nivel ingenieria, el único problema es que en esos tipos de foro te tenes que manejar con inglés y en la mayoria es por estricta invitación, te lo digo porque participo de varios y es asi

Un coridial saluodo a todos


----------



## pepea (Feb 28, 2011)

ja me da risa esta situación  ya que vivo en un barrio bastante humilde donde la malloria de las personas no tuvieron muchas oportunidades de tener acceso a una buena educación, y siempre se ve esta clase de discusiones donde algunos (no todos) creen que son dueños de la verdad. 
 Al final parece que lo único que tenemos (me incluyo) es capacitación  y no educación, uso del razonamiento y respeto.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 28, 2011)

seria bueno que le colaborasen al compañero con su dilema de la baterita de 4VDC, bueno puedes intentar una tension más elevada y con otro tipo de alimentación, como una fuente sencilla de 12V, mira primero la hoja de datos del integrado para verificar si puede trabajar a esa tensión, y a los parlantes de 3W le armas unos bafles para alojarlos. Debería trabajar mejor.


----------



## josej44 (Mar 9, 2011)

Como le hago para aumentar los bajos en un amplificador a transistores.  Sera que alguien me puede ayudar?
Gracias


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 9, 2011)

josej44 bastante compleja o muy simple tu pregunta..aclara como es el circuito de que potencia que transistores con cuanto lo alimentas,si caes con una pregunta con tan poca informacion lo mas probable es que consigas insultos y nada de ayuda,de onda agrega mas detalles que los flacos estan para ayudar


----------



## pepea (Mar 9, 2011)

mi consejo es que para aumentarles los graves a tu ampli estudies bien los bafles que utilizas. Si revisas con paciencia el foro hay muy buenas esposiciones que te van a aclarar bien el tema, inclusive están las formulas para calcular las dimensiones y altaboces que s pueden usar y fabricar según el ampli que tengas y para que lo queres usar.
 Otra es la parte de pre amplificadores con control de tonos y ecualización.
 Sino especifica mejor que es lo que tenes armado y vemos donde te podemos ayudar..


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 9, 2011)

josej44 dijo:


> Como le hago para aumentar los bajos en un amplificador a transistores.  Sera que alguien me puede ayudar?
> Gracias



El rendimiento de un ampli en bajas frecuencias esta bastante relacionado con la fuente del  propio circuito, ahora, el rendimiento pobre en bajos es del ampli, o de las cajas ( bafles) que tiene este conectado? 
Siempre traten de poner toda la info necesaria para poder asi ayudar.
Saludos!


----------



## ferrari (Mar 9, 2011)

Que tal, la siguiente es mi consulta respecto a la mejora de sonido en mis bafles doble parlante de 12", ayer mientras realizaba un arreglo de conexión en el crossover del bafle en la parte de atrás me dí cuenta que cuando no tenía puesto el crossover sonaba mucho mejor que cuando lo sellaba colocándo el crossover nuevamente, es decir con ése desfogue el sonido era mas llenito y agradable.

Mi inquietud es que en la parte delantera de los bafles no tiene ningún tipo de desfogue, solo los dos parlantes y el difusor..¿ al abrirle dos orificios como en muchas cajas que veo en los foros tendré la misma mejora en sonido?, la verdad descubrí lo anterior por casualidad pero a lo mejor alguna respuesta técnica debe tener..

Adjunto una foto de los bafles y gracias de antemano por la colaboración....


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 9, 2011)

ferrari dijo:


> Que tal, la siguiente es mi consulta respecto a la mejora de sonido en mis bafles doble parlante de 12", ayer mientras realizaba un arreglo de conexión en el crossover del bafle en la parte de atrás me dí cuenta que cuando no tenía puesto el crossover sonaba mucho mejor que cuando lo sellaba colocándo el crossover nuevamente, es decir con ése desfogue el sonido era mas llenito y agradable.
> 
> Mi inquietud es que en la parte delantera de los bafles no tiene ningún tipo de desfogue, solo los dos parlantes y el difusor..¿ al abrirle dos orificios como en muchas cajas que veo en los foros tendré la misma mejora en sonido?, la verdad descubrí lo anterior por casualidad pero a lo mejor alguna respuesta técnica debe tener..
> 
> Adjunto una foto de los bafles y gracias de antemano por la colaboración....




Si yo no veo mal ya los tiene en el frente de la caja! No son esos dos que estan debajo de la trompas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2011)

ferrari dijo:


> Mi inquietud es que en la parte delantera de los bafles no tiene ningún tipo de desfogue, solo los dos parlantes y el difusor..¿ al abrirle dos orificios como en muchas cajas que veo en los foros tendré la misma mejora en sonido?, la verdad descubrí lo anterior por casualidad *pero a lo mejor alguna respuesta técnica debe tener.*.



Claro que tiene una respuesta técnica, pero como seguramente has hecho los baffles juntando seis tablas de cualquier tamaño "conveniente" y sin calcular nada, entonces no tiene nigún sentido hacer el análisis técnico correspondiente 

Los baffles se DISEÑAN en función de los parlantes que les vayas a poner y no es cuestion de meter cualquier parlante en cualquier caja....por que el sonido va a ser cualquier cosa!
Si querés saber como se calcula una caja, leé *esto*, aplicá los métodos y software que se indican allí y entonces vas a tener la respuesta técnica que esperabas encontrar....otra forma NO HAY.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 9, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Claro que tiene una respuesta técnica, pero como seguramente has hecho los baffles juntando seis tablas de cualquier tamaño "conveniente" y sin calcular nada, entonces no tiene nigún sentido hacer el análisis técnico correspondiente
> 
> Los baffles se DISEÑAN en función de los parlantes que les vayas a poner y no es cuestion de meter cualquier parlante en cualquier caja....por que el sonido va a ser cualquier cosa!
> Si querés saber como se calcula una caja, leé *esto*, aplicá los métodos y software que se indican allí y entonces vas a tener la respueste técnica que esperabas encontrar....otra forma NO HAY.



Ya sentenció EZ. Si quieres que esos altavoces de 12" den "Bajos" vas a tener que hacer ajustes no tan sencillos.

Por cierto, esa caja es sellada por que parece ser que solo está hecha para reproducir el rango Medio-Bajo y alto.

PS: Los altavoces de arriba, acaso son Black Widow de 12"


----------



## ferrari (Mar 10, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Claro que tiene una respuesta técnica, pero como seguramente has hecho los baffles juntando seis tablas de cualquier tamaño "conveniente" y sin calcular nada, entonces no tiene nigún sentido hacer el análisis técnico correspondiente
> 
> Los baffles se DISEÑAN en función de los parlantes que les vayas a poner y no es cuestion de meter cualquier parlante en cualquier caja....por que el sonido va a ser cualquier cosa!
> Si querés saber como se calcula una caja, leé *esto*, aplicá los métodos y software que se indican allí y entonces vas a tener la respuesta técnica que esperabas encontrar....otra forma NO HAY.


Bueno..esto fué con regaño incluído y todo...sin embargo todo lo que sea constructivo es para sumar y mas aún cuando no se tiene ningún tipo de experiencia como en mi caso..haber, las " seis tablas" con las que se hicieron éstas cabinas según a quién las compré son "originales Peavey" y allí estaban también incluídos los 4 parlantes Black Widow de 12", al parecer de originales no tienen nada ( buena madera si parece)a no ser que fueran fabricadas exclusivamente para reproducir rango Medio-Bajo y alto como dice Tacatamón.

Los desfogues  que ve pipa son de los difusores pero éstos no son para nada compatibles con el diseño para ellos hecho en la caja pues si observan bien son tapados por la división que existe entre el compartimiento de arriba y el de abajo, ahora bien, si como dice Taca  quiero que me reproduzcan bajos tendría que hacer varias modificaciones entonces lo haría sin pensarlo y con mucho gusto, lo otro es que recién adquirí un bajo de 15" RCF lo que vendría a hacernos la pregunta si necesito que los bafles me reproduzcan bajos..si tuviera que responderme a mi mismo diría que si pues no siempre se está dispuesto a cargar con uno o dos bajos para todo sitio..es mi humilde opinión, pero ya me acosejarán uds. que son los que saben.

El extremo del asunto sería de una vez por todas hacerme unas nuevas cajas con todos los ajustes técnicos necesarios y poder disfrutar de un buen sonido..todo lo anterior me ha sucedido porque aunque no lo crean duré mucho tiempo buscándo asesoría adecuada y cuando encontré éste genial foro ya había comprado los bafles con los parlantes...15 días antes y todo hubiera sido diferente.

Adjunto fotos de como eran las cabinas antes de tapizar y montar los parlantes, de pronto se encuentré alguna solución lo menos radical posible..si no ..entonces manos a la obra y desclavo mis  tablas y si uds en el foro adecuado me prestan su invaluable ayuda sacaría adelante un nuevo proyecto.

A todos gracias  y quedo pendiente..

PD. A ezavalla espero que el refrán del sabio no sea dirigido exactamente a mi..me avisa  por favor para saber a que atenerme.

También me he leído el foro  que recomienda...tremenda investigación la verdad, solo que tendré que hacerlo unas cuantas veces mas para sacarle algo de provecho..tá dificil pero muy, muy bueno.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 10, 2011)

Los BW están originales??? Puchala que si están Ok´s; Se me ocurre un cajón reflex sencillo + La corneta que tienes allí en los cajones grandes. 12"+Driver. Medio-Bajo, Medios y agudos en un solo cajón. Esto + el RCF en bajos... Estan sobrando los de 12" que están abajo de los BW Originales.


----------



## ferrari (Mar 10, 2011)

Los Black Widow  2 están intactos, los otros dos fueron enconados nuevamente, entonces parece haber una solución , haré un planito, lo postearé a ver si le entendí su idea, inicialmente me gusta porque el tamaño se reduce considerablemente..pero antes tendré que aprender como es un cajón reflex sencillo..que bien Taca.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 10, 2011)

No te compliques mucho. Un Plano vale más que mil palabras.

http://www.rcf.it/es_ES/c/document_library/get_file?p_l_id=372844&folderId=377289&name=DLFE-5152.pdf

Tendrías un sistema muy compacto. Tipo 2.1. Satelites (BW´s) + Subwoofer (RCF)


----------



## ferrari (Mar 10, 2011)

Taca, según lo que ví sobran entonces dos parlantes, en la primera ocasión cuando me  dice ésto pensé que se refería al "espacio"...se ve muy bueno ése diseño, muy portable sobre todo pero me surge la inquietud que todo esto está programado para poder sonorizar eventos de 150 a 170 personas, matrimonios y cosas así de barrio,  entonces a mi parecer creo que nos quedamos cortos en sonido...¿cierto?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 10, 2011)

Si... Es compacto, mas no "Ruidoso" Para unas 200 personas hace falta un equipo de 4 Subs (2 por lado) + 2 Cajas Full Range del tipo 2x15" mas Driver. Esto es siendo sencillo y austero.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2011)

ferrari dijo:


> Bueno..esto fué con regaño incluído y todo...sin embargo todo lo que sea constructivo es para sumar y mas aún cuando no se tiene ningún tipo de experiencia como en mi caso..haber, *las " seis tablas" con las que se hicieron éstas cabinas según a quién las compré son "originales Peavey"*


Seee.....seguro...con tal de vender esos baffles te podría haber dicho que los parlantes eran FOCAL...
Originales *de que*? Las maderas pueden ser de algún baffle Peavey reciclado  



ferrari dijo:


> y allí estaban también incluídos los 4 parlantes Black Widow de 12"


Eso es bueno si los parlantes no ha sido reparados, por que en caso contrario lo unico que les queda de BW es la canasta 



ferrari dijo:


> El extremo del asunto sería de una vez por todas hacerme unas nuevas cajas con todos los ajustes técnicos necesarios y poder disfrutar de un buen sonido..todo lo anterior me ha sucedido porque aunque no lo crean duré mucho tiempo buscándo asesoría adecuada y cuando encontré éste genial foro ya había comprado los bafles con los parlantes...15 días antes y todo hubiera sido diferente.


Pues entonces vas a tener que medir los parlantes para saber que es lo que te han vendido (comparandolo con las especificaciones originales) y con los resultados de la medición vas a poder diseñar la caja para que suene como se te antoje.



ferrari dijo:


> PD. A ezavalla espero que el refrán del sabio no sea dirigido exactamente a mi..me avisa  por favor para saber a que atenerme.


  
Cual refrán?   Yo no he puesto ningún refrán...


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 10, 2011)

aca todos arman potencias, preamplificadores, circuitos de una complejidad bastante alta y se niegan a medir un parlante a toda costa... si es mucho mas facil medir un parlante que todo lo otro! creo que podemos usar un comentario que me hizo Fogonazos hace mucho modificado:

*Cosas que NO hace “MEDIR LOS PARAMETROS T/S” 

NO* muerde.
*NO* es toxico.
*NO* contamina.
*NO* afecta la capa de ozono.
*NO* contribuye al calentamiento global.
*NO* afecta a la frecuencia de resonancia atómica de ningún elemento conocido.
*NO* provoca fallos en placas experimentales.
*NO* provoca soldaduras "frias".
*NO* provoca errores de conexión en circuitos electrónicos en proceso de armado
*NO* produce radiaciones de ningún tipo conocido ni desconocido.
*NO* produce adicción.
*NO* posee efectos secundarios.
*NO* provoca impotencia sexual.
*NO* provoca falta de deseo sexual.
*NO* produce celulítis.
*NO* produce varices.
*NO* provoca nauseas o mareos.
*NO* produce dolor de cabeza.
*NO* produce la caída de cabello
*NO* provoca hipertención.
*NO* hace falta prescripción médica para su uso.
*NO* forma agujeros negros que se “Deglutan” al planeta.

Lo pueden hacer mujeres embarazadas incluso en los primeros meses de gestación o
durante el período de lactancia.
Es totalmente natural y sin agregado de conservantes ni colorantes químicos.

Te garantizo con total seguridad que si medis los parametros t/s no te ocurrirá nada,
salvo la gran posibilidad de crear un bafle que suene exactamente como queres y que te va a sorprender de la diferecia con los anteriores que has hecho...


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 10, 2011)

jajajajajajaja me mato esa jajajajaja,me senti identificado..siempre tuve miedo o vagancia de medirlos


----------



## ferrari (Mar 10, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Si... Es compacto, mas no "Ruidoso" Para unas 200 personas hace falta un equipo de 4 Subs (2 por lado) + 2 Cajas Full Range del tipo 2x15" mas Driver. Esto es siendo sencillo y austero.
> 
> Saludos!



Es que así como exactamente Taca lo plantea ahora  era mi idea original, lo único que cambia es que yo lo visualizaba con 2 bajos únicamente mas dos potencias. Decididamente pagué la novatada de cabo a rabo (me convencieron que lo que tengo en el momento también me servía para ése propósito)..que tristeza... ahora lo único que queda es levantar cabeza y tratar de retomar todo desde el principio..ademas de  esperar un tiempo para recuperar el dinero perdido.



ezavalla dijo:


> Seee.....seguro...con tal de vender esos baffles te podría haber dicho que los parlantes eran FOCAL...
> Originales *de que*? Las maderas pueden ser de algún baffle Peavey reciclado



Ezavalla si sabe subirle la moral a cualquiera, pero tiene razón, por vender le dicen a uno cualquier cosa.



ezavalla dijo:


> Eso es bueno si los parlantes no ha sido reparados, por que en caso contrario lo unico que les queda de BW es la canasta



Mitad y mitad, dos están en perfecto estado y los otros dos fueron cambiados de cono, aunque por obvias razones ya lo dudo mucho.



ezavalla dijo:


> Pues entonces vas a tener que medir los parlantes para saber que es lo que te han vendido (comparandolo con las especificaciones originales) y con los resultados de la medición vas a poder diseñar la caja para que suene como se te antoje.



Es un tema que he tratado de investigar y no encuentro respuesta..¿como saber la potencia ó watts reales de un altavoz sin tener las especificaciones del fabricante?..ya sé que no muerde y se puede...buscaré muy bien a ver si por fin..




ezavalla dijo:


> Cual refrán?  Yo no he puesto ningún refrán...



No hay problema Ezavalla, con su respuesta aclaré un mal entendido de mi parte.

En fin.. lo dicho, me fué muy mal en éste mi primer proyecto de tener un sonido semiprofesional ,  reiniciaré todo nuevamente y con la ayuda de uds. si me lo permiten espero no cometer los mismos errores...por todo lo anterior muchas gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 10, 2011)

Por si aún deseas hacer el sistema compacto. Existen los parámetros Tielle-Small de los Black Widow Super Structure. Toca leer *Este* tema a conciencia para adentrarte en el apartado técnico de los recintos acústicos. No es algo demasiado difícil, pero exige darle su tiempo para entender los parámetros involucrados. Gracias a los programas por PC, ahora todo está más a la mano.

Acá Info Valiosa para Entrar en las nociones del altavoz y todo de lo que depende que funcione correctamente. Imperdible tutorial para el WinISD.

Cualquier duda, aca estamos.
Saludos!


----------



## ferrari (Mar 10, 2011)

He leído y leído y la verdad reconozco que asimilo muy poco toda esa información, se necesita algo de experiencia  y un mínimo de conocimientos..seguiré en el intento..Gracias Taca por estar pendiente.

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 10, 2011)

Hablan de refranes? aqui va uno

*Una cadena no es más fuerte que su esalbón más débil*
De que sirve el mejor amplificador, los mejores parlantes, si le hago una caja echa con madera de cajones de manzana y las medidas que vi en tal bafle porque vi uno que me gusto mucho.....

Por alli alguién dice aqui encntre tal plano, pero ese plano,quein lo hizo?, y en todo caso para que parlante fue diseñado? para uno de 12", pero no todos los de 12" tienen la misma carácteristica

Ezavalla les da un muy buen consejo, y siguen como si nada!!!! eso si que no lo entiendo.......


----------

